# qpopper says "incorrect password"



## macsrwe (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been successfully using qpopper through 10.3 and 10.4.  I upgraded to Leopard last night and it's been a nightmare.  It took me quite some time to learn how to transition qpopper to launchd, write a correct plist, etc.  But finally I have the program running.

Now I just need to get it to talk to me.  When I actually try to log into it, all I can get is "incorrect password."

I've Googled the heck out of this problem.  Many of the tips say to turn on --enable_specialauth for systems that don't store passwords in /etc/passwsd, but I use DarwinPorts instead of building manually and from what I can see in the DarwinPorts file, it always turns that on.  I've used the passwd command to "update" my password to its current value, just in case there was some problem there, but it hasn't helped.  Another hint suggested some niutil hackery, but niutil seems to be gone in Leopard.  In general, most of the tips for this problem predate Leopard.

Any help?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 20, 2009)

qpopper is apparently available natively (i.e., not through DarwinPorts) for Mac OS X as of version 4.0.8:

http://www.eudora.com/products/unsupported/qpopper/index.html

Have you tried downloading and compiling that version of qpopper?  If it mentions Mac OS X compatibility, chances are that it has been updated to work with where Mac OS X stores the passwords.


----------



## macsrwe (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip.  The newest version available there logs clearer error messages.  Using the added info I was able to target the problem, which was that I needed a pop3 configuration file for PAM.  The PAM documentation was impenetrable, but it seemed to me that using the same text as the sudo PAM file would work, and it did.


----------



## adam van gaalen (Jan 30, 2010)

I am having the same problems here... I want to upgrade my mailserver to 10.5 or 10.6, but I can find no way of getting popper to run properly. It compiles and runs just fine (from DarwinPorts) under 10.4.11, but trying to use it under 10.5/10.6 only gives me 'Incorrect password" responses...
Looks like somebody has to redo the sources in: popper/pop_pass.c
and upgrade the DirectoryService stuff to OpenDirectory because 'dsOpenDirService is deprecated' now...

Somebody please HELP us!


----------



## macsrwe (Jan 30, 2010)

Abandon the DarwinPorts version, start with the Eudora version above, and use the improved error messages to find out what your problem is.  I have had it working on Leopard a long time with no problems.  I haven't had the opportunity to move it to Snow Leopard yet since I still own a G4, but I expect to be doing it within the year.


----------



## adam van gaalen (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks! That suggestion was a good one! I've got it running on a G4mini under 10.5 now... Next step may be Snow Leopard on an Intel Mini... Will see...

Anyway, if I do get it going under 10.6 I will report here!

Thanks again!!!
Adam


----------

